# Best Aruba Beach's



## Cavalier (Dec 19, 2006)

are definately not at the Marriott.  We will be at Surf club for a week and will have a rental car.  Baby beach is too far to travel each day.  Please recommend a quiet local beach with facilities for the ladies.  TIA


----------



## JMSH (Dec 19, 2006)

I very much like Palm beach but apparently you do not. I would suggest Eagle Beach.


----------



## Blondie (Dec 19, 2006)

Eagle Beach is great, from La Cabana to Costa Linda. It is all public so you  can use it. The hard part may be finding chairs or a palapa which are the property of the hotel. Near La Quinta they used to have covered canvas enclosures you could rent. All the resorts from La Cabana to Costa Linda have facilities/restrooms in their lobbies or outdoors near their pools. Anyway, it is wide, deep spacious and vastly open as compared to Palm  Beach- maybe a bit more windy perhaps. Definitely less seaweed, and boat/oil smell. You can find a nice quiet spot easily.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 19, 2006)

The beach at Casa del Mar was beautiful.  We did find a different area for good snorkeling, though, and I will have to look it up if you're interested.


----------



## Conan (Dec 23, 2006)

muranojo said:
			
		

> We did find a different area for good snorkeling, though, and I will have to look it up if you're interested.



If you could, I'd be interested to know where the best snorkeling is in Aruba.

Thanks


----------



## qlaval (Dec 23, 2006)

rklein001 said:
			
		

> If you could, I'd be interested to know where the best snorkeling is in Aruba.
> 
> Thanks



Try this link:

http://www.shorediving.com/Earth/ABC/Aruba/index.htm


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2006)

I looked up my notes, and it was Malmok Beach...you can see divers out at Malmok Reef, where they see lobsters, sting rays, barrel sponges, turtles, etc.  But the snorkeling was the best we found on the island.
We went to Baby Beach and weren't too impressed, just our opinion.
We were there early July '04.


----------



## gretel (Jan 6, 2007)

*Beaches*

I just got back from Aruba.  The Marriott beach was truly a wreck- so many people there wasn't a bit of space.  The bottom of the ocean where they recently excavated is muddy.  There are 5 different boat rental places along their beach (taking a lot of the much needed beach and ocean space). It really was not enjoyable there.

I drove to Baby Beach one day.  Nice facilities ($30 for a tent and two chairs) and pretty good snorkeling. Definitely worth a day trip.

Another day we tried to go to Bucuti beach but were told we could not use the chairs (they don't rent to people outside the hotel).  We also tried the tents at La Quinta (one of the previous posts mentions they could be rented) but were told the same.  I could not find one public rental facility.

For snorkeling, Malmok beach was great!  It is also called Boca Catalina.  We found a great palapa for shade and snorkeled out to the reef.  Easy in and out (my 7 yr old did it) and what beautiful sealife: more than 15 varities of fish, starfish and squid.

Enjoy!


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 7, 2007)

You cannot use the chairs or palapas at Costa Linda either.  We have hut cards now and security will chase you if you are not actually staying at Costa Linda.


----------



## Sooby (Jan 7, 2007)

*Best Beaches*

We loved the area at the Royal Palm Club and could always get chairs and we were not packed in.  Now that it is closed I am not sure that Palm Beach is the best.  I would like to try Costa Linda but am uncertain about being able to get chairs or huts.  I have also read that someone renting a 1 bdrm got a lockout with no view and it was awful. I too would like to know where to go in Aruba now!    Sooby


----------



## Cavalier (Feb 13, 2007)

*Aruba Beach*

We will bring portable beach canopys and purchase chairs in town.
The chairs we will leave to a local resident when we leave.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 13, 2007)

Where is Malmok?  Is that the area way beyond the Marriott heading away from all the hotels, past the fisherman's huts?


----------



## m61376 (Feb 13, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Where is Malmok?  Is that the area way beyond the Marriott heading away from all the hotels, past the fisherman's huts?



Yes. It is just south of Arashi Beach, which is also a really great beach for snorkeling.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 14, 2007)

What about the beach at Divi Phoenix or Divi Village?  We own at Divi Village and the beach is pretty empty.  We were told that all beaches are public.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 14, 2007)

All beaches in Aruba are public.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 14, 2007)

All beaches are public, but the chairs are not. So if you cozzy up to a beach where a resort is located, you cannot use their chairs, etc.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks.  I guess that makes a lot of sense.  That's why we pay our fees, right?


----------



## TravlGrl (Feb 22, 2007)

Sooby said:


> We loved the area at the Royal Palm Club and could always get chairs and we were not packed in.  Now that it is closed I am not sure that Palm Beach is the best.   Sooby



I am trying to find some info on the Royal Palm Club and saw your post that it is closed.  Is it just closed for renovations?  I haven't been able to find much info about this resort anywhere online other than the TUG reviews.  Anyone know if/when this resort will re-open?

tj


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 22, 2007)

The Royal Palm Club was part of the Aruba Grand....and the Aruba Grand closed and will re-open (they are saying.....I don't believe though) in July '07 as a Rui Resort......http://www.riu.com/


----------



## TravlGrl (Feb 23, 2007)

chrisnwillie said:


> The Royal Palm Club was part of the Aruba Grand....and the Aruba Grand closed and will re-open (they are saying.....I don't believe though) in July '07 as a Rui Resort......http://www.riu.com/



Ah, interesting.  The Royal Palm Club is still listed in II, so I wonder if an exchange for the Rui would come up if I placed an Exchange Request??  Otherwise, I would think they'd pull it from the Resort Directory in II, wouldn't they?

tj


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't know....but there are a lot of very unhappy timeshare people there...they were not able to use their units in 2006, and now 2007 and the compensation/exchange has not been up to par for them.

Lots of owners and good information about this resort is here:

http://bb.visitaruba.com/

Scroll down the page to Aruba Grand/Rui

LynnS is a long time owner and leading the march there.


----------



## TravlGrl (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent info.  Thank you!
tj


----------

